# absoluTTe issue 32



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Appologies but the magazine is going to be late. We should have been signed off on 15th September and off to the printers shortly after but so far we've only got 14 pages designed out of 40. I'm having to write more than the usual amount of material and proof read myself and there's only so much time in the day.

The magazine is dependent on input from readers and volunteers for proof reading. We don't have a spare stock of articles to use and unless we get fresh material and enough of it supplied on time and through the system then we've got problems.

Can I please have any volunteers and contributions for:

# Audis in the Park (I've already had one page (500 words) from Goncarlo - Thanks!) but I need to fill four pages (another 1000, to 1,500 words) + pictures

# A two page event (1,000 words + pictures) "

# EvenTT12 cruise write up (500 to 1000 words) + pictures (I'm writing the main evenTT)

# Technical article (1,000 words) + pictures (* or four page if no two page event)

# Feature article (1,000 words) + pictures (* or four page if no two page event or technical)

# Around the Regions (only four contributions from reps so far)

# Proof readers required. Just let me know your email address.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far 

Send contributions to - *editor @ ttoc.co.uk* - (100 Mb ber email capacity). Words in MS Word format and pictures full resolution originals (not Photobucket etc). Thanks.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy to proof read for you
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Also happy to do a bit of proofing.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh damn, I still haven't sent those photos - So sorry John  As I said, I've been desperately busy lately so it keeps getting put off. I think I'm in for the evening on Thursday so I'll see what I can rustle up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't worry Paul, we've designed the article now but if you send me what you have we could maybe swap some pictures if you have some better ones or if you have a good portrait picture for the front cover perhaps? It's easy swapping pictures as the layout stays the same :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Apologies again John. I'll see what I've got that might be suitable


----------

